# [SUCHE] AMD Phenom II x6 CPU



## beNNinHo10 (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine AMD Phenom II x6 CPU.

Ich bin bereit bis zu 100 Euro dafür zu bezahlen.

Ich kann aber auch zum Tausch eine Logitech G110 Tastatur oder ein eCafe Netbook ( NP 299€ ) anbieten.

MFG


----------

